# 1986 300ZX Turbo Suspensions.



## cesarsgopez (May 5, 2014)

I have purchased kyb Struts to replace the original electronic suspensions into a standard suspensions, however, after getting the kyb struts, found out needed a conversion kit, part no. kyb kit108a, unable to locate to purchase and complete the process. Anyone having the same issue and any help in finding this kyb kit108a would really be appreciated. All auto parts contacted are in back order status, 30 to 90 days estimated time period after updates from the factory.. please help!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

What does the kit consist of?


----------

